# General > General Chat >  New Dual Survivor partner of cody

## roger1967

I recently seen a post on the internet about Cody's new partner.  I cannot believe what I read.  The new gentleman that is his partner, Joe Teti, was supposedly a CIA operative.  I am pretty sure that if he was he would not self admit that on the internet or to anyone for that fact.  So it appears to me that Discovery or whoever the news agency was that released that information was doing it for ratings and money.  I do not know why anyone would want to put, what appears to be, a great american at risk.  someone who obviously sacrificed his life for the good of all of us Americans just for good ratings.  It never ceases to amaze me what the media will do for money.  His reputation could be at risk and quite possibly his life.  I can only hope that this issue is resolved, the show does great and he is safe.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63, saying Hey and Welcome....
Ya pays yo money and takes yo chances........

----------


## ElevenBravo

CIA operative... Sounds like another fake flunkie to me.  Poor Cody, keeps getting the stolen valor guys, shame on Discovery.

Not saying hes a fake, but I _think_ hes a fake, like the OP said... a spook dont never show his hand.  Not even an ex-spook.

Andrew

----------


## deafdave3

How in the world can being an "ex-CIA operative" make him an expert on survivalism???

----------


## jfeatherjohn

Well, he is a former SERE Instructor, and did that in a cross-service agreement.  don't remember his whole resume, but he has a significant amount of experience as a survival student, instructor, and, yes, survivor.
As to the CIA rubbish, you would be sorely pressed to find anyone who had been in the upper eschelons of JSOP who wasn't TDY to the CIA, at least once.
You also can see retired CIA  folk on TV all the time; CNN, Fox...well, those are the two I remember clearly, right now. The only time that retired CIA folks must stay under the rock is if they were outted during a significant op, and that is for their own protection.
Sheesh!

----------


## crashdive123

Here's some info on it.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...ntcmp=features

----------


## roger1967

I am pretty sure that discovery did their homework this time since the last guy was not who he said he was.  I think maybe someone in the media wanted to possibly get the ratings up. I would never shame anyone who defended our country and by the looks of what the article says, he did more than his share.  who knows what is truth and what is fiction when it comes to the media anymore.  But I do not think that someone would have balls that big to put on national TV he was former force recon, special force (green beret) and a everything else.  He would only be shooting himself in the foot.  I think the guy is legit and should be given a chance.  I love the survival shows.  I think this could be very interesting.  I guess we will all have to wait and see come Jan 2013.  I know I am excited either way.  once again, good luck to Cody and the new guy Joe!

----------


## deafdave3

> I am pretty sure that discovery did their homework this time since the last guy was not who he said he was.....!


"The last guy"???  I missed something?  What happened on the show?

----------


## crashdive123

> "The last guy"???  I missed something?  What happened on the show?


I haven't seen anything definitive from Discovery, but there have been enough puzzle pieces out there to paint the picture that they "discovered" that Dave C. embellished his military records and accomplishments a bit.  Sad really because he didn't need to.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

Well said, Crash.

----------


## roger1967

Have you looked at this guys website????  www.josephteti.com  If you look at this guys website and think he is a fake then I would have to say that you or anyone else is an idiot and do not know anything about special operations and/or the military.  Someone at his level of the game has been afforded the opportunity attend the best survival schools and training that money can buy....And I am not just talking about building fire, gathering food, shelter and water.   This goes way beyond the training of any other survival show that is on tv or training that some of the others have.  I have several friends in the military Spec Ops and they mentioned, after talking about this last night that this guy was the real deal.

----------


## wareagle69

what really annoys me is the fact that every one thinks you have to be native or ex military especially SF  to know or teach survival, bullocks i say, i have learned more out of the forces, than i ever did in, as we oft say here, boots in the feild, the last 7 yrs living in the bush i have learned to listen and understand. oh yeah thats another load of crap too the whole"spirituallity" part of survival. The stories are all the same, I was raised by a gopher then a native squirrel taught me how to eat, then i was in all the wars for 30 yrs frontline undercover, i was so good osama bin laden once sat on me when i was disguised as a rock. Bullocks agin i say, to all the sheeple who don't have a clue, ratings thats all it is.
Les Stroud Ray Mears, those are the two that people need to study and follow

----------


## Sarge47

Ever seen the movie "Safe House" with Denzel Washington and Ryan Reynolds?  A former top CIA operative is on the behind the scenes telling how he made sure that the movie stayed close to the actual practices of the agency, sort of like the movie "Act of Valor," where they used actual current Navy Seals in place of actors!  Remember, the CIA changes things all of the time.  If what JT did has since been de-classified then he can tell people about it.      :Smartass:

----------


## Sarge47

> Here's some info on it.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...ntcmp=features


Please note that the article does not specifically mention the C.I.A., but reports that:  "Teti is a former Force Recon Marine, Army Special Forces Green Beret and a former operative in one of the most *top-secret government counter- terrorist units in the world**. "* That could also be "Delta Force," which is the "D" team of the Green Berets.  You can read a lot into what's not said, but that doesn't make it true.       :Smartass:

----------


## crashdive123

> Have you looked at this guys website????  www.josephteti.com  If you look at this guys website and think he is a fake then I would have to say that you or anyone else is an idiot and do not know anything about special operations and/or the military.  Someone at his level of the game has been afforded the opportunity attend the best survival schools and training that money can buy....And I am not just talking about building fire, gathering food, shelter and water.   This goes way beyond the training of any other survival show that is on tv or training that some of the others have.  I have several friends in the military Spec Ops and they mentioned, after talking about this last night that this guy was the real deal.


Why are your knickers in a wad?  Not one post on here had anything derogatory about the new guy or his credentials.

----------


## crashdive123

> what really annoys me is the fact that every one thinks you have to be native or ex military especially SF  to know or teach survival, bullocks i say, i have learned more out of the forces, than i ever did in, as we oft say here, boots in the feild, the last 7 yrs living in the bush i have learned to listen and understand. oh yeah thats another load of crap too the whole"spirituallity" part of survival. The stories are all the same, I was raised by a gopher then a native squirrel taught me how to eat, then i was in all the wars for 30 yrs frontline undercover, i was so good osama bin laden once sat on me when i was disguised as a rock. Bullocks agin i say, to all the sheeple who don't have a clue, ratings thats all it is.
> Les Stroud Ray Mears, those are the two that people need to study and follow


Amen to that.  For TV - as you say - it makes for good ratings being able to contrast two very different approaches.

----------


## roger1967

Can you people not read?  It says, GOVERNMENT, nothing about Delta.  Delta Force is the Military.  The original post that came out that I saw said CIA.  It has now since been retracted/ changed.  here is the original link.....http://www.allvoices.com/news/135112...y-survival-pro
Sounds like they really screwed up at first and are now trying to cover their tracks.  I would not want to be the person responsible for the mistake or at fault.

----------


## Sarge47

> Can you people not read?  It says, GOVERNMENT, nothing about Delta.  Delta Force is the Military.  The original post that came out that I saw said CIA.  It has now since been retracted/ changed.  here is the original link.....http://www.allvoices.com/news/135112...y-survival-pro
> Sounds like they really screwed up at first and are now trying to cover their tracks.  I would not want to be the person responsible for the mistake or at fault.


First, the Green Berets is part of the US Army which IS funded by the government.

Second, The C.I.A. is NOT a "counter-terrorism unit," but an information gathering agency that's not allowed to operate within our borders.

Third, the retraction is what any reliable news agency would do, so good for them.

Fourth, who gives a crap in the 1st place?  I just watch the show for Cody...just love those bare feet!       :Drool:

----------


## Sarge47

> what really annoys me is the fact that every one thinks you have to be native or ex military especially SF  to know or teach survival, bullocks i say, i have learned more out of the forces, than i ever did in, as we oft say here, boots in the feild, the last 7 yrs living in the bush i have learned to listen and understand. oh yeah thats another load of crap too the whole"spirituallity" part of survival. The stories are all the same, I was raised by a gopher then a native squirrel taught me how to eat, then i was in all the wars for 30 yrs frontline undercover, i was so good osama bin laden once sat on me when i was disguised as a rock. Bullocks agin i say, to all the sheeple who don't have a clue, ratings thats all it is.
> Les Stroud Ray Mears, those are the two that people need to study and follow


I bet you even tell little kids that there's no Santa Claus!      :Innocent: 

I learned all about survival from the Boy Scouts myself!     :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

> Have you looked at this guys website????  www.josephteti.com  If you look at this guys website and think he is a fake then I would have to say that you or anyone else is an idiot and do not know anything about special operations and/or the military.  Someone at his level of the game has been afforded the opportunity attend the best survival schools and training that money can buy....And I am not just talking about building fire, gathering food, shelter and water.   This goes way beyond the training of any other survival show that is on tv or training that some of the others have.  I have several friends in the military Spec Ops and they mentioned, after talking about this last night that this guy was the real deal.





> Why are your knickers in a wad?  Not one post on here had anything derogatory about the new guy or his credentials.


Oh, and if your comment was directed towards me (appears that it was) I'd say that I have a fair amount of knowledge about the military and Special Operators.  I didn't even need to talk to friends about it.

----------


## roger1967

It was not directed to anyone in particular.  sorry if it appeared that way.  I just get outraged with the media and the things they do for their benefit and never taking into consideration the reputation or the safety of others.  It always seems to be about the almighty dollar, never about doing what is right.  I guess the bottom line is I am excited for the show, Cody and the new guy Joe.  I have always been a fan of the survivor and that of the special operations.  I might not know alot about either but I do know that I am a patriotic person and wish all the best to Joe and any other Vets out there.  God Bless the USA

----------


## wareagle69

> Oh, and if your comment was directed towards me (appears that it was) I'd say that I have a fair amount of knowledge about the military and Special Operators.  I didn't even need to talk to friends about it.


What you have frieends when did this happen :toomany:  hmm wait a sec gotta check my pm notice I have a message.........uh oops uh crash buddy just noticed your pm about you having my name in the draw. Where was I? Oh yeah.....hey mister crash has friends :Oops:  forget Wharton I said about the coal little buddy :Angel:

----------


## Seniorman

I'm acquainted with a man who was a CIA "operator."  Several years ago, he told me that everything he says or writes regarding certain CIA operations, procedure, training, etc., etc., etc., has to be approved first by CIA/Langley.  If they don't approve it, he can't say or write it.  He got himself into a "fix" years ago when he wrote something he'd not gotten approval to write.

I'll take a guess that the new man on "_Dual Survivors_,"  given his background, will not be expressing any classified "survival" methods, etc., other than the usual stuff.  Anything of sensitive military practices, i.e. "evasion from the enemy," or intelligence methods would be "off limits."

Just guessing. 

S.M.

----------


## Delta 5168

You all can have Cody.  Let me just say that I have no faith in a so-called "expert" who whines his way through the woods.  Remember, vegetarian is an old Indian word that means "lousy hunter"!  I'll take Ruth!  (and, yes, I know that he's not a vegetarian)

----------


## hunter63

Hey, hey hey, Watch it.....Dibs on Ruth........

----------


## Jimmyq

So long as they can provide good information I don't care who they are beyond being entertaining. Heck, I never thought Sam Malone was an actual bartender.... nor did I care.

----------


## crashdive123

> What you have frieends when did this happen hmm wait a sec gotta check my pm notice I have a message.........uh oops uh crash buddy just noticed your pm about you having my name in the draw. Where was I? Oh yeah.....hey mister crash has friends forget Wharton I said about the coal little buddy


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Delta 5168

> Hey, hey hey, Watch it.....Dibs on Ruth........


   No problem H63.  Let me know how Mike feels about it! LOL  (Actually, some SF guys are more into group things and I don't mean SF Group!)

----------


## finallyME

> I just watch the show for Cody...just love those bare feet!


It's all a matter of time before good ol' sarge is walking around barefoot.  But, first he is going to buy those toe shoes.  :Smile:

----------


## finallyME

If you read the bottom of his bio, you see what organizations he still belongs to.  One of them is the NC Sheriffs association.  My guess is the 'government' agency was state or local, and he was SWAT or something.

----------


## Magnet

Joe Teti is a fake.  He did complete the Green Beret Qualification course while assigned to the National Guard's 19 Special Forces Group.  He was kicked out of 1st BN 19 SFG(A) for stealing night vision goggles and other expensive equipment.  They didn't have enough evidence though to prosecute.  He then went to A CO 5/19 SFG(A) and was removed from operational status for lack of critical thinking skills and uncontrolled temper.  I personally watched him pull a loaded pistol and draw down on his team sergeant in a fight during a Special Forces Urban Combat Course taught at Camp Williams, UT in the summer 2000.  When he was teaching the same course in 2001, he was caught stealing training simunition pistols and ammunition.  This was while he was in the National Guard.  He owned a concrete pressure washing business in NV as his full time profession.  In 2003, I ran into him in Baghdad where he was working for a private security firm doing protection details.  I caught him lying again when he said he was working in Delta Force.  His boss "Ike" was a former Sergeant Major in Delta and when word got back about what Joe was saying he was fired from that position too.  He NEVER worked for any Tier 1 unit and did NOT serve on active duty in his army career (Joe was mobilized in his National Guard unit for a trip to OEF, he didn't however, serve in the regular Army).  I have not tried to verify his Marine Corp background he claims but friends who have been Recon for decades haven't heard of him.  The National Guard guys do great work, but never have been called a "counter terrorism force."  Joe Teti is well known by many Special Forces Operators to be a stealing, lying fake and it is sad that the show will be ruined as this is slowly exposed.

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty bold claims.  What are your credentials since you would have us believe you rather than a network that was seriously burned over not vetting previous "talent"?

----------


## Sarge47

I just read this, word for word at another site that's put out by a news agency, so I suspect that you are the same person.  Remember that making unsubstantiated accusations is wrong and can backfire, and get you in trouble.  If what you say is true, shouldn't you be telling Discovery instead of gossiping about it here?        :1:

----------


## Winter

Interesting.

----------


## Magnet

Please PM me for details.

----------


## crashdive123

PM sent.....

----------


## Winter

I'd like to see the results of that PM myself.

I have serious disdain for posers.

----------


## Delta 5168

> If you read the bottom of his bio, you see what organizations he still belongs to.  One of them is the NC Sheriffs association.  My guess is the 'government' agency was state or local, and he was SWAT or something.


   You, too, can be a member of the NCSA and get a neat bumper sticker - that probably won't keep you from getting a ticket - for whatever their membership fee is.  Fraternal organization.

----------


## Delta 5168

> I'm acquainted with a man who was a CIA "operator."  Several years ago, he told me that everything he says or writes regarding certain CIA operations, procedure, training, etc., etc., etc., has to be approved first by CIA/Langley.  If they don't approve it, he can't say or write it.  He got himself into a "fix" years ago when he wrote something he'd not gotten approval to write.
> 
> I'll take a guess that the new man on "_Dual Survivors_,"  given his background, will not be expressing any classified "survival" methods, etc., other than the usual stuff.  Anything of sensitive military practices, i.e. "evasion from the enemy," or intelligence methods would be "off limits."
> 
> Just guessing. 
> 
> S.M.


    If you've ever had a military clearance, you will be debriefed for many, many, many years.  I've been debriefed for 42 years and still haven't divulged anything.  No biggie, lots of former military do the same thing.

----------


## lucznik

Watched a 4:00 segment on Youtube with this new guy.  It consisted of him drinking his pee out of a motor cycle helmet to get a "psychological" boost.  That proves he's a moron to me. 

So, thanks but, no thanks!  I'll not be watching any more.

----------


## Seniorman

There are lots and lots of males out there who claim to have been in various military special operations outfits, who are phonies.  They're all over the place.

Here is a link to the blog owned by Don Shipley, a former Navy SEAL, who constantly "outs" and exposes the many phonies who claim to have been "SEALs."  He also has a sense of humor in how he presents the information.  (If coarse language offends you, do not go to Shipley's site.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qokNgLXGPuM

A little over a year ago, I ran into a young guy who told me he had been a Navy SEAL.  I had no way of knowing if he were or not.  Didn't really question anything about what he said as I don't know enough to tell if what a person claiming such a title is valid or not.

The young man was in very good condition, and seemed to know a lot about the training.  A couple of things he said, however, just did not seem quite kosher to me.  I asked him his BUD/S class and he told me, Class ###.  I contacted a friend of mine who was a current, many-years SEAL and asked him if he could check if the young man had been a SEAL?  I gave him the name and class number.  He said he would check the SEAL Data Base and get back to me.

The next day I received his e-mail.  He said the young man "_had not been forthcoming_."  He had indeed gone through part of the BUD/S Class ###, but had been "Dropped For Performance."  He said that if the young man continued saying he was a SEAL, to get back to him as they had some people who'd come talk to him.   :W00t: 

I did not again see the young man, as he left for another job somewhere else.  I don't know if he's telling the same story or not. Hope he has stopped.

FWIW.

S.M.

----------


## crashdive123

I have not heard back from Magnet yet.

----------


## Sarge47

The knife Joe Teti is using in Dual Survival 3 is actually a TOPS knife designed by the late Ron Hood sometime back titled Anaconda 9...perfect for killing giant Anacondas in the Florida Everglades!(sorry, I couldn't resist.)  Anyway, if you look closely at Joe's knife you'll see the "Hood's Woods" logo on the blade near the handle.  BTW, ever since Joe appeared in the Africa episode with his shirt open I've been calling him "Joe Titt*es."  OOOHHH!  I'm so mean!     :W00t:

----------


## Winter

> The knife Joe Teti is using in Dual Survival 3 is actually a TOPS knife designed by the late Ron Hood sometime back titled Anaconda 9...perfect for killing giant Anacondas in the Florida Everglades!(sorry, I couldn't resist.)  Anyway, if you look closely at Joe's knife you'll see the "Hood's Woods" logo on the blade near the handle.  BTW, ever since Joe appeared in the Africa episode with his shirt open I've been calling him "Joe Titt*es."  OOOHHH!  I'm so mean!


I saw that one, but he is using his own design now, also made by TOPs. Looks fairly useless to me. Beats having a sharp stick I reckon.
http://www.topsknives.com/product_in...oh0os2kte43le5

----------


## Desert Rat!

> The knife Joe Teti is using in Dual Survival 3 is actually a TOPS knife designed by the late Ron Hood sometime back titled Anaconda 9...perfect for killing giant Anacondas in the Florida Everglades!(sorry, I couldn't resist.)  Anyway, if you look closely at Joe's knife you'll see the "Hood's Woods" logo on the blade near the handle.  BTW, ever since Joe appeared in the Africa episode with his shirt open I've been calling him "Joe Titt*es."  OOOHHH!  I'm so mean!


Copy that Sarge, even being one of the worlds most dangerous men! can't keep the old spare tire from forming , better keep moving Joe! :Banana:

----------


## welderguy

> I saw that one, but he is using his own design now, also made by TOPs. Looks fairly useless to me. Beats having a sharp stick I reckon.
> http://www.topsknives.com/product_in...oh0os2kte43le5


I dont know, with a sharp stick I can stab an anaconda from several feet away

----------

